# Rome 2 Ruckler



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade Rome 2 installiert und bin stark von der Performance enttäuscht. 
Dass es bei meinem Rechner nicht auf hoch flüssig laufen würde, war klar, aber mich stört nicht, die niedrige framerate, sondern 
ruckler zb. bevor man eine Schlacht anfängt, oder man ein Menü öffnet. Das Bild hängt sich dann kurz auf und dann geht's weiter. Unabhängig von den Grafikeinstellungen. Nachladeruckler also.
Hat jemand die selben Probleme?


----------



## Spassbremse (4. September 2013)

Ich denke, diese Probleme haben die meisten - ich eingeschlossen. 

Während Shogun 2 bei mir  (i5@3,4 GHz, 8 GB RAM und Radeon 7870) flüssig läuft hat Rome 2 doch arge Ruckelprobleme, und das ohne die höchstmögliche Grafikqualität eingestellt zu haben.

Ich schätze, der Wechsel/ Umbau der hauseigenen Engine auf kombinierte Land/Seeschlachten hat da einiges "verschlimmbessert", ich hoffe aber noch, dass CA in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten die Engine optimiert - das war bei Empire damals genauso.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2013)

Also, wenn es VOR ner Schlacht oder dem Menü-Aufruf ist, dann ist das ja ein absolutes Mini-Problem. Vlt. wird in dem Moment einfach nur direkt viel auf einmal nachgeladen oder auch das (Grafik)RAM entleert und neu befüllt? Kann gut sein, dass das aber schon bald gefixt wird.


----------



## Chemenu (4. September 2013)

Laut den Benchmarks von PCGH sollten die Ladezeiten deutlich kürzer ausfallen wenn man das Spiel auf eine SSD kopiert.
In den Kommentaren zu oben verlinktem Artikel wird die Performance des Spiels auch nicht gerade gelobt.^^


----------



## powermax90 (4. September 2013)

Die neuen Total War Spiele laufen selbst auf guten PCs kaum flüssig. Selbst auf meinem Gamer-PC von 2011 war Shogun 2 schon sehr anstregend.

Im vergleich zum 1. Teil von Rome ist Teil 2 ist auch bei geringen Details kaum Elemente flüssig. Bin genauso enttäuscht wie einige hier.

Aber leider sind die Spiele die mit wuchtigen 35 GB daherkommen generell mehr gefährdet unflüssig zu sein.

Aber die Performance ist schon stark beeinträchtigt. Da braucht man auf minimale Details gehen, die Animationen sind vllt flüssig aber das gesamtpaket halt nicht!


----------



## SchwarmPrinz (6. September 2013)

Ohh man... da hätte ich mir wirklich mehr erhofft, hatte es bislang nicht gekauft, weil es für mich kein absolut wichtiges Spiel ist, aber sowas geht gar nicht... erinnere mich noch an Empire, wo es mittlerweile besser ist. 
Wie kann man ein Spiel nur in diesem Zustand auf den Markt bringen ?!


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2013)

SchwarmPrinz schrieb:


> Ohh man... da hätte ich mir wirklich mehr erhofft, hatte es bislang nicht gekauft, weil es für mich kein absolut wichtiges Spiel ist, aber sowas geht gar nicht... erinnere mich noch an Empire, wo es mittlerweile besser ist.
> Wie kann man ein Spiel nur in diesem Zustand auf den Markt bringen ?!



Es ist ja heute ein Patch rausgekommen bzw. soll heute rauskommen, der genau diese Probleme lösen soll.

Das Problem sind halt zig Millionen mögliche Kombinationen aus CPU, Board, Grafikkarte, Soundkarte und dann noch jeweils verschiedene Treiberversionen, dazu unterschiedliche Windows-Versionen, Tools im Hintergrund usw usw. - es läuft ja auch nicht auf JEDEM PC mit diesen Problemen, viele Leute spielen auch völlig flüssig - das alles kann man unter "Laborbedingungen" bei der Entwicklung aber nicht nachstellen. Vlt. lief das auf den Systemen im Entwicklerstudio einwandfrei, und erst durch die Masse an zig Tausenden von "0815-PCs" kamen dann kleinere Fehler zum Vorschein, die man nun kennt und behebt.


----------



## Hellraiser64 (13. November 2013)

Für jeden, der mit der Performance immer noch so seine Probleme hat;
Mir hat der GEM-Mod
(Link: R2:TW GEM - Graphic Enhancement Mod (Version 4.0)) ) erstaunlicherweise geholfen, die Performance zu verbessern, obwohl er die Grafik eher noch besser macht durch schönere/realistischere Farben und Kontraste.
Ich kann ihn nur jedem ans Herz legen, mein Rome läuft jetzt flüssig.


----------

